# Realistisches Feuer



## I am hungry (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei ein Bild zu erstellen wo ich aber ein richtig gutes Feuer für brauche.
Jetzt bin ich im Internet auf paar Bilder gestoßen die genau das zeigen wie ich es
haben will.

Jetzt zur Frage: Wie bekommt man Feuer so gut hin?


http://wallpaper-s.org/90__Flower_Fire_Wallpaper.htm
http://wallpaper-s.org/90__Realistic_Flaming_Guitar_Fire.htm

Were sehr nett wenn mir da einer einen Tipp geben könnte.
Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,
schau mal ob du jiermit was anfangen kannst:
http://psd.tutsplus.com/?s=fire

Viele Grüße


----------



## I am hungry (18. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Seite, werd mich da mal durchgucken^^


----------



## rosenkatze (24. Februar 2011)

hallo ihr lieben !
gibt es auch das tut in deutsch ?
liebe grüße von rosenkatze !


----------



## smileyml (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
welches Tutorial genau meinst du denn?
Helfen nicht vielleicht schon die Bilder in den Tutoriuals oder anders gefragt, woran scheiterst du denn im Verständnis genau?

Grüße Marco


----------



## rosenkatze (24. Februar 2011)

hallo marco !
ich meine das tut für realistisches feuer malen .
da ich anfänger bin würde ich gerne nach tut malen .
wäre toll wenn du mir helfen könntest .
liebe grüße von karin !


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Februar 2011)

Diese Bilder sind mit Hilfe von "Flame Painter" entstanden.

Hier eine kleine Galerie von Bildern, die damit entstanden sind:
http://www.escapemotions.com/gallery/index.php

Die Homepage des "Flame Painter":
http://flame.escapemotions.com/

Online-Version des "Flame Painter" (Java benötigt):
http://www.escapemotions.com/experiments/flame/index.html#top

Hoffe das hilft,
Martin


----------



## linelagracy231 (9. März 2011)

Hey! Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit  Ihrem Gesprächspartner und Informationen beeindruckt. Das ist wirklich sehr nützlich für mich.


----------

